# Wheres everyone goin saturday?



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

I know with the ice being pretty good and saturday being probably the first day everyone goes. Wheres everyone going to go?


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm hoping to go to Presque Isle.If not then Mosquito - though I've never caught squat there through the ice.[all advice about "Skeeter on Ice" will be humbly accept] OK 1 11' crappie & a few eyes all under 13" . Punderson usually takes longer to thicken up.Then if my buddy goes to his buddys' pond I'll tag along for the gill action and save on gas & PA license . :G


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

I hope to be on Lake Alma sat. morning going after some trout and gills. Cant wait to try out my new jammin jigs!!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I am going to be on a pond in SW ohio


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

Portage Lakes


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

ill be going to work.. ive been out last 3 days .. but sun ill be back out again


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Have 3 ponds here so probaly just stay here and fish one or all of them.......Rich


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Skeeter for me!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

me, buckeye tom and a few others will be out on either alma or rupert... im heading to alma today...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Was thinking of hittin E55th Street Marina this sunday.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Creekcrawler, I just got off the phone with my buddy who has all the icing gear and that is where we may go as well. I just might see you there! thinking about edgewater too but 55th probably has better ice.


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

I'll be going to Ladue friday morning, then to Mosquito saturday afternoon.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

going to hit PH by the dam.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

K-Gone - Always wanted to try it through the ice there.
Probably start near the gas docks and work off the weed bed.
Perch? Bluegill? Bass? Maybe... Pike?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

As of right now pond fishing, but that will change if I hear atwood, leesville, or tappan are good.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeye this weekend. Lets hope they are still biting like the last few days.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Creekcrawler, that is the first place I'm hitting in the spring for pike, seeing how I just caught that one the other day I'm on a mission to catch more, I know there will be alot of rockbass and crappie as well. I've done well on both of those and largemouth mostly fishing it from a boat, I know my partner Fishon has wacked steelies through the ice in front of the steel wall going out of edgewater at the turn, might want to try there as well. I'm on a mission for smelt to. ahh the joys of species picking on Erie gotta love it. Shoot me a PM on saturday if you are going to go for sure so I can keep my eyes peeled for you.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll be in Florida on saturday. I do plan on putting some ice in my rock glass, however . Good luck everybody.


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

Joe01 hope we will be fishing saturday


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

I"ll be at East Harbor State Park!!!


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

Kahle Lake in Pa. My son and I are leaving after work on Fri. to our cabin and will fish all day Saturday. If sucessful we'll be back for a 2nd round on Sunday. If it's slow on Sat we'll go to Authur or North to Wilhelm. It will be great to get out again.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

im gonna start at mog i think then make my way to osp.


----------



## downtown (Apr 6, 2004)

going to a couple of Farm Ponds


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Was thinking about hitting this little farm pond I caught alot of big bass out off this year, including the same 6 pounder twice.I Never really targeted bass through the ice before? I am planning on setting up tip-ups with 30lb dacron to #14 super brade to 1/0 treble. Then hooking on a minow. 

Not to sure what Im going to jig though? Maybe a ice jig shad rap? Any opinions? Minow and a shad rap dropper? Dont know yet but I know Im going after them basterds. I want to find out what it's like to pull a 20 inch bass out the ice.


----------

